# Hermann or Horsfield: Which is easiest to take care of?



## Freddywoozy (Jul 26, 2014)

I am planning on getting a Russian tortoise (1 year old and roughly 2 inches), and was wondering whether or not to go for a Hermann instead. 
I'd probably go for a Russian. This is because i read that it is more tolerant to colder climates, and being in the UK (suffolk), this is gonna prove helpful.
But i was wondering on any of your opinions either, and you can talk about any tortoise, but im trying to focus on just these...


----------



## Jlant85 (Jul 26, 2014)

Freddywoozy said:


> I am planning on getting a Russian tortoise (1 year old and roughly 2 inches), and was wondering whether or not to go for a Hermann instead.
> I'd probably go for a Russian. This is because i read that it is more tolerant to colder climates, and being in the UK (suffolk), this is gonna prove helpful.
> But i was wondering on any of your opinions either, and you can talk about any tortoise, but im trying to focus on just these...



Either one is ok to be honest with you. Also something else to consider are Greek tortoises. UK weather is similar to San Francisco i hear so a cold frame for the outdoor enclosure is advisable. ^^ Which ever you pick, it should be fine.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 26, 2014)

I keep both and they are so similar it doesn't make much of a difference. My Russians tend to be a little more aggressive at eating time than the Hermann's, but other than that, both kinds are happy, friendly tortoises. Let us know what you get!


----------



## Freddywoozy (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok thanks to the quick replies from both of you.
I'll probably get a Russian tortoise, just due to me researching them quite a bit more...


----------



## Jlant85 (Jul 26, 2014)

All 3 are similar care.


----------

